# PC und Nintendo Switch an gleichen Lautsprechern verursacht extremes Brummen



## TornadoX (30. Mai 2020)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Meine Nintendo Switch und mein PC sind an den gleichen Monitor und die gleichen Lautsprecher angeschlossen (einen TV habe ich nicht). Wenn allerdings der PC an den Lautsprechern ist (selbst wenn er nicht am Strom ist) brummt der Sound über die Switch extrem und ist dadurch nicht nutzbar. Wenn ich den Klinkenstecker vom PC abziehe, ist das Problem weg.

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren (2017) zur Lösung dieses Problems einen Entstörfilter gekauft, das hat "damals" auch gut funktioniert auch wenn der Ton dadurch nicht so laut war wie ohne Filter : AUKEY Entstoerfilter Auto Radio Entstoerer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Jetzt habe ich nach vermutlich über einem Jahr mal wieder meine Switch für ein neues Spiel rausgekramt und musste feststellen, dass die Lösung so nicht mehr funktioniert. Der Ton ist so unglaublich leise, dass ich selbst wenn ich an Switch und Lautsprechern alles hochdrehe kaum etwas höre. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was die Ursache ist. Die Option zur Reduzierung der Lautstärker über Kopfhörer an der Switch ist deaktiviert. Vielleicht hat einfach ein Update der Switch die Laustärke über 3.5mm Klinke so weit reduziert, dass meine Lösung nicht mehr praktikabel ist.

Also meine Fragen:
- Machen Entstörfilter IMMER den Ton leiser oder könnte ich meinen Filter durch einen anderen ersetzen, bei dem das nicht der Fall ist?
- Wäre das hier eine Lösung für mein Problem? Dann müsste ich aber immer den Ton umschalten, was auch nicht viel besser ist als die Kabel umzustecken: DeLOCK 2-Port Switch Stereo Jack 3.5mm: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
- Was für Lösungen gäbe es noch, bei denen ich nicht immer die Kabel umstecken muss? Momentan ist das Kabel umstecken jetzt ja die einzige Lösung für mich...

EDIT: Ok, ich habe die Ursache gefunden. Ich habe damals an den Lautsprechern den vorderen und hinteren Eingang genutzt. Jetzt ein Y-Kabel. Ich wusste nicht, dass das dafür sorgt, dass die Lautstärker so extrem niedrig ist. Wow...

Da meine eigentlichen Fragen jetzt beantwortet sind und ich den Thread nicht löschen kann mal eine andere Frage: Wie kann es sein, dass die Switch über Y-Kabel + Entstörfilter unglaublich leise ist und ohne Y-Kabel normal laut? Mein PC hing ja auch immer am Y-Kabel (ohne Entstörfilter) und war normal laut.


----------



## flx23 (31. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Also das Phänomen das du da hast ist vermutlich ein 50 Hz brummen bzw. Netzbrummen. Netzbrummen &#8211; Wikipedia

Abhilfe schafft hier, wie du es ja auch schon gemacht hast ein Filter oder noch besser eine di Box DI-Box &#8211; Wikipedia

Mit deiner Beschreibung wo du was angeschlossen hast komme ich leider gerade nicht ganz klar , kann somit auch keine genauen Antworten geben.
Wenn du hier genauere Antworten brauchst kannst du mal in die Bedienungsanleitung schauen ob die Anschlüsse irgendwie spezifiziert (z. B. Für Kopfhörer oder für Lautsprecher oder als aux out)

Oder du machst ne kleine Skizze oder beschreibst es nochmal genauer 

Viele Grüße und schöne Pfingsten!
Flx23


----------



## TornadoX (31. Mai 2020)

Moin @flx23, danke für deine Antwort. Prinzipiell hat sich das Problem  jetzt ja in Luft aufgelöst, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, wodurch sich  das Problem mit dem leisen Ton wirklich ergibt.

Folgender Aufbau hat Probleme gemacht (Variante A):
Hinterer Anschluss von Lautsprecher -> Y-Klinkenkabel -> Klinkenkabel -> PC
und
Hinterer Anschluss von Lautsprecher -> Y-Klinkenkabel -> Klinkenkabel -> Entstörfilter -> Klinkenkabel -> Nintendo Switch

Folgender Aufbau macht jetzt keine Probleme (Variante B):
Hinterer Anschluss von Lautsprecher -> Klinkenkabel -> PC
und
Vorderer Anschluss von Lautsprecher -> Klinkenkabel -> Entstörfilter -> Klinkenkabel -> Nintendo Switch

Beim Aufbau mit dem Y-Kabel war der Ton extrem leise, wenn ich gleichzeitig auch den Entstörfilter genutzt habe. Das Y-Kabel wollte ich eigentlich benutzen, weil ein Kabel im vorderen Anschluss der Lautsprecher (Aux In) auf dem Schreibtisch bisschen blöd aussieht, ich kann aber prinzipiell damit leben.

Ich frage mich nur, warum bei Variante A der Ton so leise ist. Wird das analoge Signal durch Y-Kabel und Entstörfilter so schwach?


----------



## flx23 (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo TornadoX,

ich wollte dir noch antworten, hatte aber leider die letzten Tage wenig Zeit.
Zudem ist mir gerade mein Browser abgeschmiert und hat meine erste Version gelöscht... Deshalb fasse ich mich ejtzt ehr kurz. 

Also im Anhang habe ich dir mal zwei Skizzeng emacht, dort solltest du, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, sehen wie der Aufbau bei dir ist. Prüfe das doch mal ob ich das richti interpretiert habe. 

Was bei dir das Brummen verursacht ist vermutlich eine Erdschleife (Erdschleife &#8211; Wikipedia) Diese wird man über Entkopplung gut los. Dein Filter tut vermutlich genau das. 

Warum dein Switch so leise ist, liegt vermutlich daran, dass du den Ausgang der Switch mit dem Ausgang vom PC kurzgeschlossen hast. Hinzu kommt das der Filter den Innenwiderstand des Signals etwas erhöht, was nicht schlimm ist wenn es von einem aktiven Lautsprecher hochohmig abgegriffen wird. Da aber der Audioausgang deines PC deutlich Niederohmiger sein wird als der Innenwiderstand deines Filters geht der Großsteil der Leistung dort flöten. 
Den Strompfad der Switch habe ich dir für beide Fälle auch mal eingezeichnet. die Dicke der Pfeile enetspricht der Signalstärke.

Zu deiner anderen Frage: 
Ja, jeder Filter beeinflusst das Signal (wenn nicht bräuchte man den Filter ja nicht). Die Frage ist aber immer wie stark und ob man es hört. Ein idealer Filter/ Übertrager überträgt nur das hörbare Spektrum und blockt alles andere ab. Da dies aber technisch nicht möglich ist muss man immer mit kompromissen leben. 

Randnotiz: Auch jedes Kabel beeinflusst das Signal (sowohl den Frequenzgang als auch die Amplitude). Bei einem Analogen Audiosignal wirst du es nicht merken, selbst wenn du 500m Kabel zwischen Quelle und Senke verbaust, aber aus diesem Grund sind z.B. Digitale Videokabel wie HDMI oder Displayport meisten relativ kurz.

Aber zurück zu deinem Thema: Einen qualitativen unterschied solltest du bei einer einfachen Quelle wie einer Switch und normalen Boxen nkaum bis garnicht hören

Gruß
flx23


----------



## TornadoX (7. Juni 2020)

Interessant. Danke nochmal für die Erklärungen!

Ich bleibe jetzt erstmal bei Variante B, das funktioniert ja gut genug.


----------

